# Pro 2 owners-please chime in with review



## dgburns (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm on the fence about getting one,any thoughts on it welcome.I'm liking the layout and found playing one was fun.Not sure on it's usefulness just yet however.

thnx in advance


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 7, 2016)

All I can offer Dave is that I've played one quite a few times and put it right up there with 50 odd years of synthesizers. I won't bore you with ones that I've had.

The reason I'm not able to get one ATM is because I'm getting one of the new Fender Strat Elites and it comes down to justification of cash usage.

Usefulness? You find and make up your own reasons after the event generally as I'm sure you know.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I think it is the best DSI synth right now. I like the the MFB Dominion 1 slightly more sonicly, but the waiting list for them is months. If your a vst user you may want to wait until March for U-he 's RePro-1 which model the SCI Pro One.


----------



## dgburns (Feb 7, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> All I can offer Dave is that I've played one quite a few times and put it right up there with 50 odd years of synthesizers. I won't bore you with ones that I've had.
> 
> The reason I'm not able to get one ATM is because I'm getting one of the new Fender Strat Elites and it comes down to justification of cash usage.
> 
> Usefulness? You find and make up your own reasons after the event generally as I'm sure you know.



Hey Baron,ok thnx for that.Btw DO take a look at the Jeff Beck model strat.I recently got one and it has proven to be the most useful strat I own.It has no noise single coil pickups and a really nice tremolo setup,plus in my case the thing is so great to play,and sounds great in a mix.
I own far too many gtr's and this one has proven to be one of the most useful yet.

Just wondering about the Pro2 from the perspective of whether or not I can accomplish the same thing via plugins really.Don't want a 3k boat anchor (cdn dollar sucks big time right now).The sound is intriguing,but it does have digital oscillators,so I'm questioning a bit.Local store brought one in for my to try again.


----------



## dgburns (Feb 7, 2016)

aesthete said:


> I think it is the best DSI synth right now. I like the the MFB Dominion 1 slightly more sonicly, but the waiting list for them is months. If your a vst user you may want to wait until March for U-he 's RePro-1 which model the SCI Pro One.



Thnx,I had to look them up as I didn't know too much about all three.The U-he one is out cause it's an alpha build.Maybe the pro2 has more breadth of range tonally?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 7, 2016)

Dave, Charlie Clouser uses a Pro 2 and like you, he does film and tv work direct afaik, as opposed to library tracks.

Charlie should chime in and give you a brief resume of Pro2 usage in the real world. Not sure, but HZ might have one?
VSTs are great. Love them when they're good and some of them are really good. Nothing quite like the real thing when it's also really good. I agree though, it's a fair old investment. I already have a Prophet which I'm linking up to Logic X in the next few days, so it's less important ATM for me. But the temptation will come back to get one, once the guitar is sorted.
Oh yeah, the Jeff Beck Strat is awesome, but the new Elite has an easier neck profile for my crappo playing.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2016)

I love analog, have had just about all of them.

Ned had some Pro2 demo's here is one:


and another from Inhalt


and here is a very good taste of the MFB


You may want to also demo Zebra 2, Diva, and look at Omnisphere. For film work there sound is right on and the workflow fits in better than external synths IMHO.

Let us know how your coming along and what you decide on.


----------



## dgburns (Feb 7, 2016)

Thnx Aesthete! most helpfull

you know,those Pro2 demos are sounding very dx7 ish to me,very fm sounding.not what I expected to be honest.I was always a bit more attracted to the entropic(is that the right word?) pad sounds I've been hearing when I futzed with it.The minimal synth sounds are better done on moog I fear.(my sub37)

Omnisphere,feel like I've been there,done that,if you get what I mean??

dunno,maybe I'm just in a mood.that new arturia maxi brute looks interesting,but then again,it's looking like it's in alpha stage too.

I'll go try the Pro2 now


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2016)

My pleasure. Yes, I understand on Omni. I call it the cookie cutter syndrome.

The Sub 37 is another beast. It can have a digital edge as well though as you probably know. So if you looking for fat, warm, and creamy sound The Voyager might be the way to go. I own a Moog Minataur but it's a little more limited.

Try and not buy on impulse, wait until you connect with something then chances are you will always use it instead of have buyers remorse and sell it at a loss..

Just saying I think you would like Diva, the Moog oscillator and filter are modeled on HZ's Minimoog for ie. Its does need cpu hosepower. But if your set on investing in hardware I totally understand. I'm dyslexic and it took many many years to finally be able to love softsynths.

Finally we could discuss eurorack modular until the cows come home but thats a another rabbit hole.



dgburns said:


> Thnx Aesthete! most helpfull
> 
> you know,those Pro2 demos are sounding very dx7 ish to me,very fm sounding.not what I expected to be honest.I was always a bit more attracted to the entropic(is that the right word?) pad sounds I've been hearing when I futzed with it.The minimal synth sounds are better done on moog I fear.(my sub37)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 8, 2016)

IMHO, the Pro-2 can sound creamy, if programmed that way, as both its filters are analog. For my taste, nothing wrong with digital sources going through analog filters, analog VCAs, etc. I think it's one of the best mono synths of this century, with 4 osc, 4 LFOs, 4 envelopes, 4 delays, recording of modulation changes by the sequencer, quality built/keys, and the interface is friendly and generous (fabulous for Eurorack). I'll try and make a gentle demo soon.


----------



## dgburns (Feb 25, 2016)

Just circlng back to give my thoughts now that I got to play the Pro 2 ,Prophet 12 and the 6.

I started with the pro 2 and got happy pretty quick.But then I plugged into the Prophet 12 and felt I went from small to grand.Different but the sounds are so much larger due to the panning of voices.Pity the pro2 can't do that.Very quickly played the 6 and decided it wasn't for me.
Wow,prophet 12 ,didn't see that coming.Now if only they would add that nice sequencer and things from pro 2...
but their all fun to play,much funner then plugins.imho.


----------

